# Fiber tools and testers.



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

What are some good brands? I don't know much about this field and have been helping a local company in a consultant role for low voltage. Then they asked this question. I don't know so I'm turning to y'all lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bduerler said:


> What are some good brands? I don't know much about this field and have been helping a local company in a consultant role for low voltage. Then they asked this question. I don't know so I'm turning to y'all lol



Not sure....Bump!


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

Kind of a broad question, what type/quantity of fiber work are you doing?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

JustinG said:


> Kind of a broad question, what type/quantity of fiber work are you doing?


More termination and trouble shooting.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

About 20 years ago I used a manual Fujikura cleaver, 3m Fiberlocks and a light meter (don't recall brand name). This is probably outdated technology now. A fusion splicer is more up to date. A OTDR is handy for trouble shooting.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you have a Fluke DTX analyzer you can buy multi mode and single mode adapters to test. Unicam type connectors are a breeze. I know graybar was even giving you a Unicam term kit with the purchase of 100 connectors about a year ago.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about learning more about fiber. Anyone have recommendations where you might be able to take a class or any suppliers or manufacturers who are having promotions? I'm dealing with multimode.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would talk to your sales rep at your supply houses. Sometimes they can arrange a training course with the manufacturer to certify you for warranty purposes.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Talk to these guys www.fiberinstrumentsales.com
The fiber in our plant is older multimode with ST 'stick and twist' connectors, the newer switches all use LC connectors so we have adapter cables.

AT&T uses SC 'stick and click' connectors on their metro ethernet fiber but it's singlemode.
Every brand has their own termination style it seems.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I do a lot of fiber work. 

it depends on what fiber company you use for tools, persay. 

But some of the big names, corning, paladin, sumitomo,


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I do a lot of fiber work. it depends on what fiber company you use for tools, persay. But some of the big names, corning, paladin, sumitomo,


So the tools needed depend on the provider of the whichever brand? Damn so much for having a universal set lol


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bduerler said:


> What are some good brands? I don't know much about this field and have been helping a local company in a consultant role for low voltage. Then they asked this question. I don't know so I'm turning to y'all lol


I used an antiquated fujikara splicer with manual stripper and cleaver and a Fluke DTX-1800 with fibre modules, Im lucky my current company just sub out our fibre stuff, I hate it. It might be alrught with those splicers that auto cleave.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not really, but if you use specific connectors, it requires that set of tools.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We use a Corning UniCam kit and a Fluke DTX1800 for terms and testing. If we had to do any fusion splicing we'd just hire a sub or rent a splicer


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I was looking at the Unicom kit they have one for about $800 any thoughts on that for a starter setup?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a good kit. We've used them for years. There's a newer one, I don't recall the name, but our fiber guys say they are way faster and easier.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you can, contact corning. A lot of times, if you buy enough connectors, you get the kit for free....


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> if you can, contact corning. A lot of times, if you buy enough connectors, you get the kit for free....


By "enough" I'm guessing we're talking like 2k worth of connectors? I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Edrick said:


> By "a lot" I'm guessing we're talking like 2k worth of connectors?


Dont know about the states but 2k aint alot of anything to do with fibre here.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

chewy said:


> Dont know about the states but 2k aint alot of anything to do with fibre here.


Well being that the connectors are about $14 a piece that's like 142 connectors, that's a lot of fiber connectors. I mean depending on what you're doing.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Well being that the connectors are about $14 a piece that's like 142 connectors, that's a lot of fiber connectors. I mean depending on what you're doing.


True, its not much for say a 6 core fibre but not enough for a 72 core which is what Im used to doing.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Edrick said:


> Well being that the connectors are about $14 a piece that's like 142 connectors, that's a lot of fiber connectors. I mean depending on what you're doing.


 You should find a new supplier if you pay that much


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> You should find a new supplier if you pay that much


I don't do fiber yet, that was just a price I grabbed while browsing online.

http://www.amazon.com/Corning-Multimode-Connector-Pretium-95-000-99/dp/B001JK63BU


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe graybar was offering a free Unicam kit with every 100-150 connectors. Don't remember the exact quantity. Talk to your supplier though! These kind of deals are going on all the time.


----------

